# Favourite Species of Parrot



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I love my Birdies...but if i had the money and experience, i'd love a Hyacinth Macaw. :2thumb:

How about you?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

female eclectus.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm more of a fan of softbills now, if I had to get a parrot I would always stick with conures, green cheeks will always be my favourite too but I don't think I will ever go into parrots again, I have my little parakeets for entertainment and that's close enough for me.

My favourite bird at the moment at touracos, and once we have our new place sorted with some larger aviaries (haven't told the husband about that plan yet and he has to build them... :whistling2 I hope to get some Violet Touracos.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome i like Rainbow Lorys, Eclectus because the male and female colours are just so different...and the purple on the female is really pretty and Congo Greys too.

As far as Softbills go i've never seen one except on TV, ...*Googles Violet Turacos* Wow very nice :2thumb: I like Toucans


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

My Summer:





































I may be biased, but I cant think theres anything more beautiful than my baby :whistling2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

:flrt: I love all parrots i can't decide they are all beautiful and fascinating


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Military Macaw for me! They may not be the most colourful of parrots, but they have great personalities & I think they are beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I am very lucky in that I already keep my fave parrot......Poicephalus rufiventris or Red Bellied Parrot :no1: 

Saying that, there are many more I would love to keep but far too many to choose one particular species.


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

Queen of Bavaria Conure for me.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I want your Summer :lol2: Shes Fab. 

And the Queen of Bavaria Conure is really pretty! I like the Sun Conure too.

I like Pretty Pollys :2thumb:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

at the top of my wish list is a blue and gold macaw :flrt: not for a few years yet though

but even a macaw couldnt beat my gorgeous congo grey :flrt:


----------

